

Nose, face, cut, spite: Blocking Google - raghus
http://www.buzzmachine.com/2009/11/15/nose-face-cut-spite-blocking-google/

======
jacquesm
“How empty would the first 10 Google search results be if one could no longer
find anything from the 148 German publishers?”

That question makes absolutely no sense at all, from googles point of view
_nothing_ would change. There would simply be other sites now lower on the
ladder that would move up. In fact, for every 'major' news outlet that does
this a bunch of smaller ones will benefit.

------
NathanKP
I liked the point made by the author that other publishers are going to
rejoice if News Corp pulls out of search results. They are just going to snap
up those top ranking search positions really fast. We'll see an explosion of
news blogs fighting over positions that used to belong to major News Corp
sites.

Then when News Corp tries to get back in they are going to be crippled and
have to fight their way back up through the ranks.

------
makmanalp
It's pretty funny how people's perceptions of their own significance are so
bloated, especially in comparison with reality.

